# The for sale section



## jamiemcc (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi guys ,,,I am in the market for a mk1 v6,,, feel this is the best place to look as il find one that's been enthusiast owned,,, how long wil it take for me to browse this section ;(


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Jamie. Number of posts not disclosed..
To gain access to the market place, you can simply post and join in with forum activity and after a short while you will have shown yourself to be a likely genuine contributer and been granted full access. *This is free. *
Alternatively, if you choose to join the TT Owners' Club which includes a fee; because your personal and banking details are held on file, you are deemed less of a fraud risk, so the TT forum, wishing to get safe contributers into the market place as quickly as possible, will grant you access. So, either post away or join the TTOC - see their website shop
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... 52354f1ad3

Hoggy.


----------



## jamiemcc (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice one Hoggy cheers for the info


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Yea, just join in on discussions, and before you know it you will have access.

Your doing it now and well on your way, I think..


----------



## jamiemcc (Jan 30, 2014)

haha true that brian,, iv posted a few things but didnt really want to post anything just for the sake of pointless posting...iv found out pretty much everything i think i need to know about buying a mk1 v6 from the site,, very useful..

Gona go for the years membership anyways as it seems quite handy ;-) cheers again guys...

Out of interest is there ever much on in the for sale section that wont be on gumtree,,pistonheads or autotrader haha,,really want something enthusiast owned and had everything maintained nicely ;-)


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

jamiemcc said:


> haha true that brian,, iv posted a few things but didnt really want to post anything just for the sake of pointless posting...iv found out pretty much everything i think i need to know about buying a mk1 v6 from the site,, very useful..
> 
> Gona go for the years membership anyways as it seems quite handy ;-) cheers again guys...
> 
> Out of interest is there ever much on in the for sale section that wont be on gumtree,,pistonheads or autotrader haha,,really want something enthusiast owned and had everything maintained nicely ;-)


No, almost everything on the forsale section will be on pistonheads etc....


----------



## jamiemcc (Jan 30, 2014)

ok cool mate, well i guess it would be handy anyways as some on here might have some info on motors,,previous owners etc.. we will see.


----------

